

Show HN: The Longest Chain – A site about writing and sharing - ogig
https://thelongestchain.com

======
ogig
I've been working some more on this since submiting. It now supports attaching
images to the messages wich should give some more variety and less mental
block trying to "write something amazing".

It makes the current title outdated tho.

